# GG Bridge bike lane closures



## txzen (Apr 6, 2005)

First of all, in case you're going, the bridge is closed to bike traffic Sunday June 24th from 7-11am. 

I know this because I was bowling in the Presidio last night. As far as I can tell, there is no place to find this information on the internet. Even the GGB site doesn't have it, nor does the MUNI site. 

Does anyone know where to find this out beforhand? I appreciate the 'shuttle' they use, but the backlog of riders and the time it takes is a hassle. 

Voice your displeasure to : http://goldengatebridge.org/contact/


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Why is the bridge closed to bicycles? Is there a special event or is this a construction closure?


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

The only event I know if today is the Pride parade. I doubt they'd close the bridge for that.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

txzen said:


> First of all, in case you're going, the bridge is closed to bike traffic Sunday June 24th from 7-11am.


Ok, if they are just closing the bike lane (west side) for this time, but are still allowing cyclists across on the east side (sharing with pedestrians), that would be Ok for me.

Or if they close it to pedestrians and cyclists, that would probably be Ok as it has the fairness of excluding all path users (but I suspect that may not be legal, as that would prevent people who travel/commute by bike - so they may have to put a bike shuttle in when this happens).

But, if they close it to just bikes, that would not be Ok with me.

That all said, here is a live camera image for the Bridge:









Looks like at 10:05 am there are 3 cyclists crossing on the west side.


----------



## txzen (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm not sure if it was closed or not (and yes, this is the bike lanes). It's closed when runs, marathons, etc use the out and back bridge route (today there was a triathlon from Alcatraz, though the route did not go up and back on the bridge). The last time this happened to me there was a marathon or a walk or something, we rolled up at 8am to be greeted by a 'shuttle' which was a carpeted flatbed with a contraption that allowed 4-6 bikes to 'dangle' from it. They drive you across, and drop you off on the bike path right before the decent to Sausalito. The backlog of several riders sucked. 

It wasn't closed at 8am, nor at 11:30pm when I finished my ride, but the traffic cones were set up on the other side for the 'shuttle' drop off area, so I think it may have been for a time. 

Heck, I even called them yesterday. The guy first said there was no closure. When I said there are signs all over the Presidio, he asked someone next to him : "Oh yeah, the bike lane is closed from 8 to 11 - we'll be running the shuttle". 

Aggrevating.


----------

